# Cheap flights



## Vickyj (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all

Could you please point me on the direction of a website where you can get cheapest flights from uk to USA. 

Thanks very much


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

I only find virgin to be cheapest... around 4/450 at this time of year or 550 for june. Only internal usa flights are cheap.. not so much flying from usa to uk. Even 1stop flights are only 50£ cheaper.


----------



## Twiqurky (Oct 9, 2013)

I love SkyScanner...available on the web or iTunes store


----------



## LetsPlay (Oct 6, 2013)

I use StudentUniverse, but you can only buy from their site if you are in college and under 25. If you are not, you can still search for flights on their.

I find that Virgin is usually the cheapest but not by much.


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

Sadly much related to what you pay is associated with the month(s) you fly in. As a general rule, I tend to track fares between Paris and New York & New Jersey. They tend to gorge the heck out of you during the holiday seasons. Although it could mean paying a small fee, you can check with a travel agent to see if there are charter flights that could appeal to you. Warm regards!


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you indeed ! Many thanks to you !


----------

